#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-02
<Claw_> Hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-03
<Ronald> Buenas noches
<Ronald> creo que aun no podemos conversar ... :-)
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-05-08
<carlosf001> saludos  a todos los del canal
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-05-04
<Are> alguien mas ha tenido problemas con el flsh player del ubuntu 12.04
